# azomite



## ram82 (Dec 19, 2018)

would like to try different products on my lawn that are organic or close to organic.anyone ever use azomite?believe I read 3lbs per thousand 2-3x per year.only concern I've found is because theirs no visible affect to lawn after application you really don't know if it's helping.gardeners seem to love it for gardena so looking for any opinions and advice.thank you very much


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

It's a interesting product.
https://www.azomiteinternational.com/resources/turf_research.html


----------

